# Nest Box's



## quickquestion (May 16, 2010)

I have a question. The question is, do pigeons NEED to see outside of their nest box? 

I ask this, because I cannot find any information nor pictures that show Pigeons nesting inside an enclosure. The majority of the nests I have seen give the pigeons large amount of vision. With hardly anything above them. I would imagine this is a instinct of securitey. I've seen them nest in nearly everything but never say... a bird house. 

I have never bred pigeons before but I just designed some nest boxes that sit in the corner of the loft. They sit ontop of each other. Basically they look like Triangles with a front. On the ends I have made them a little shorter to give a pigeon 4 inches to walk inside. After creating them it dawned on me that although there's plenty of room inside to nest a large pigeon... it may get rather hot in there.. and would they even nest inside it??

Will they nest in anything? Anywhere? What are the minimum requirements for them willing to nest?


----------



## quickquestion (May 16, 2010)

Here's a crude drawing.


----------



## Deluhathol (Jan 26, 2009)

from what i have noticed with my birds is that they will pretty much nest where ever they want . But i have seen a few breeders use fully enclosed nesting boxes. they thing i would be concerned with is the heat issue. would work well for winter with the extra help in insulation but mid summer may be an issue. I prefer being able to view into the nesting areas with ease so that I can keep an eye on the eggs and squabs in nests. Hope this helps a little bit .


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm putting my nest boxes on my hallway wall I'm thinking of putting solid fronts with a 4" round hole and a flat perch in front kind of like a bird house but the back of the boxes will be a wire covered doors so I can see them nesting from the hallway and two feet behind then in the front wall will be a window so they shouldn't feel confined. There should be plenty of light.


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

i'd make sure you can get into it to band the baby's.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*these are excelllent*

Check these nestbox plans, from one of our members:

http://lovebirdsloft.homestead.com/LOFTACCESSORIESPLANPAGE.html


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Quick What if you made the front only half way across that would let more light in and would not be as hot.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

they would probably use them, they like cubby type places.. but those seem like they would be hard to clean and check on the babies... if you are breeding.


----------



## Deluhathol (Jan 26, 2009)

One other thing you will want to keep in mind is if another bird decides that they want that box that someone is already occupying. Even my birds still do it every now and then. If a fight breaks out in one of the boxes and there isnt much room for a parent to drive the intruder out you may start experiencing a high loss as far as offspring go. The babies and eggs tend to get trampled during a fight if you don't have an opening big enough for a parent to push the intruder out of. With wings flapping and then biting each other I don't think that hole will be big enough.


----------

